# corydora species question.



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I have dwindled to 3 albino cories (bought all 7 in a tank and i lost about 1 a month but these three have made it over a year). Since I switched to the bigger tank I was gonna get 2-3 more even though mine seemed happy. I bought 2 "emerald" cory at petsmart because they look like the picture of the bronze cory and I figured it was a marketing ploy to make them sound better, but now I get home and (of course after the fact) looked up and emerald cory really is a thing and it's different and they get to 4" each. 

These look JUST LIKE the picture of bronze cory (I have the albino version). does anyone know if petsmart labeling is right on these? I have read some things about them mislabeling their julii cory cats so was wondering...


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Well dang - dill is fine with albino but flaring at the green cories. May have to return them anyway


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know about petsmart, but my LFS calls the bronze cory "green cory", they should list the specific species. Cory aeneus is both albino and bronze. I'd look up the name for emeralds and see if your petsmart is specific about the name

Weird that your betta is mad at the emerald and not albino


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Definitely check planetcatfish.com !!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Emerald cory have a slightly different top fin than the bronze cory.

It's really annoying because bronze cory sometimes get called green cory but emerald green cory are sometimes called just green cory too. But the bronze one is aeneus and the emerald green one is Brochis splendens.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Thanks - I definitely have the emerald based in those pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Actually, I have a huge soft spot for real emerald green corys! Some of the ones you find are really greenish bronze aneus corys. My favorite ones are the corydoras splendens they are a rare and EXPENSIVE fish and don't have the brownish color at all


http://www.planetcatfish.com/images/mid(r)/siluriformes/callichthyidae/brochis/splendens/1.jpg
this is a beautiful example of the green color

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Brochis-splendens1.jpg
This little guy is a bronze masquerading as an emerald


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

They were 2 bucks so I guess I got a deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

